# Ferts?



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys just set up m new 55g with about 18 plants. Ive got swords, broad leaf anubias, purple cambomba and some vals. What ferts would you guys recommend and how many times a week should I dose? Im also using eco-complete with a current usa freshwater satellite led+ for lighting.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I like to to my fert from greenleafaquarium.com. I get there Estimative Index E.I. Fertilizer Package. It use to be called NPK packege. Very easy to use.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Wakenbake said:


> Hey guys just set up m new 55g with about 18 plants. Ive got swords, broad leaf anubias, purple cambomba and some vals. What ferts would you guys recommend and how many times a week should I dose? Im also using eco-complete with a current usa freshwater satellite led+ for lighting.


Hello Wak...

I was told if I dose a good fertilizer according to the instructions, once a week when I do my water change, then that's all that's needed. The rule I learned is: You dose only when you remove nutrients, like when you change out the tank water. 

I keep low to moderate light plants and have standard florescent lighting. I dose API Leaf Zone and API CO2 Booster. I also dose Tetra Flora Pride. Attached is a pic of my 55 G planted tank.

B


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

while that usa freshwater satellite led+ light is super-freaky awesome for all it's settings (and I'm supremely jealous of it and am considering selling my dog for the $$ to buy one), I'm not sure it's enough for the high-demand cabomba furcata (purple cabomba) you mentioned. read up on the plant, and maybe try to give it priority positioning directly below the light.

so far as dosing, I've had success with Aqueon Plant Food, dosing MWF... but I'm soon going to switch to dry fertz, for the flexibility of tailoring my dosing and cost.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As for the cabomba, I have some of it in all my tanks. While it loves light Adores it really) It does do ok in lower lighting, just doesnt turn the beautiful bronzy orange like it could. 

As for the ferts, I myself do the EI as mentioned above. I add Micros one day and Macros the next, skipping a day once a week. My ferts consist of CSM+B, Iron chelate( these dosed together), KH2PO4, KNO3 and K2SO4 ( These dosed together).

Mine came from GreenLeafAquariums as well, but I picked what was suggested by someone.


----------

